# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  El MARM invertirá 169,60 millones en la modernización de regadíos en la Cuenca del Guadalquivir

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de infocampo.com
http://www.infocampo.com/det_noticia.asp?Idn=23593

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El MARM invertirá 169,60 millones en la modernización de regadíos en la Cuenca del Guadalquivir*

27/07/2010 15:00:00
El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), a través de la Sociedad Estatal de Infraestructuras Agrarias (SEIASA) del Sur y Este, invertirá un total de 169,60 millones de euros en obras de modernización y consolidación de regadíos en la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, con las que se crearán unos 5.000 empleos directos.

La financiación de las obras de modernización y consolidación de regadíos contempla la aportación de un 70 por ciento del presupuesto total a través de los Fondos Europeos FEDER de Desarrollo Regional, gestionados por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, mientras que los regantes aportarán el 30 por ciento restante.

Las obras previstas en la provincia de Jaén beneficiarán a la Zona Regable de las Vegas Altas Sectores I al IX; Zona Regable de las Vegas Medias Altas, Sector V-I; Zona Regable de la Comunidad de Regantes de Nuestra Señora de los Dolores de Arjona; Zona Regable de Guadalmena, Fase I; Zona Regable de la Comunidad de Regantes Santa María Magdalena de Mengíbar, Fase I, y Zona Regable de Rumblar de Andújar, Fase I.

Las actuaciones previstas contemplan la construcción de la red en alta y la ejecución de balsas de regulación y decantación, estaciones de bombeo e impulsión, estaciones de filtrado y la instalación de sistemas de telecontrol, dotados de dispositivos automáticos inteligentes, para garantizar el correcto funcionamiento de todas las instalaciones.

La modernización de las infraestructuras de riego permitirá unos beneficios económicos para los agricultores a través de la revalorización de los terrenos y el incremento de la producción, así como una serie mejoras ambientales.

Estas mejoras ambientales vienen determinadas por la reducción de la cantidad de agua empleada en el riego, la gestión eficiente y su uso racional, así como por la menor dosis de agroquímicos necesarios, lo que implica la disminución de la contaminación difusa.

El aumento de la uniformidad de riego de los cultivos, con el uso de goteos autocompensantes, permitirá un mayor control en la dosis por árbol y disminuirá las pérdidas de fertilizantes y fitosanitarios por lixiviación, lo que reducirá notablemente la contaminación de acuíferos y cursos hídricos.

----------


## ben-amar

Una buenisima noticia, sin duda.
Ahorro de agua, ahorro economico para los agricultores, revalorizacion de terrenos, puestos de trabajo. ¿alguien da mas?
Gracias Fede, un abrazo

----------

